# IBS runs my life



## kbsmith29 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all! I've dealt with IBS for the past 7 years. I was 12 when my doctor first told me that I had it, I am now 19. But I feel like it absolutely runs my life. I don't like going out when I get the smallest pains because I feel like I'm just going to have to run to the bathroom. I really feel like it keeps me back from trying to date. I've had guys interested and ask me out on dates but that's really where I'm afraid that my IBS will act up. I have IBS-C but if I eat the wrong thing I get diarrhea and I just am at a lost at what to do.


----------



## kbsmith29 (Nov 14, 2016)

I also have a fear of throwing up, which lead me going to the doctors also to see if anything was wrong, which lead to learning I had IBS** I've seen that a lot on this website from when I've been on it before that a lot of people have phobias of throwing up. So basically SOS if anyone has thoughts, comments, recommendations, send them my way!!


----------



## Savannah88 (May 23, 2016)

The best advice/suggestion i can give is meet people who understand/support you and it won't be as rough however that doesn't always help. Also, if your IBS does act up, and it ruins the date..the guy isn't dating material. It seriously won't matter once a relationship begins, you just need to be patient and be yourself. Worrying about it won't help or heal you, and I know thats easier said than done but dates typically don't care, we care more than they will/do.


----------

